# Does bio zyme work?



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok so I'm setting up a 10 gallon planted tank with sand substrate for my Cory's and golden dojo loaches. I got a couple questions, 1) what's the best way to cycle this set up, 2) with or without the plants and 3) does bio zyme actually do anything or would it be a waist of money?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Bigdawg355 said:


> Ok so I'm setting up a 10 gallon planted tank with sand substrate for my Cory's and golden dojo loaches. I got a couple questions, 1) what's the best way to cycle this set up, 2) with or without the plants and 3) does bio zyme actually do anything or would it be a waist of money?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is this your first tank? If not you can get some media from your other established tanks. If that is not an option than you could either fishless cycle (my recommendation) with pure ammonia from the hardware store (shake it, it should NOT bubble). Or you could go with fish-in cycle. I have no faith in anything from a bottle. Maybe it does add "beneficial" bacteria, but nothing ina bottle is gonna actually age your tank. Only time. I suggest doing a fishless cycle with ammonia. Takes about 4 weeks or so.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

NewFishFiend said:


> Is this your first tank? If not you can get some media from your other established tanks. If that is not an option than you could either fishless cycle (my recommendation) with pure ammonia from the hardware store (shake it, it should NOT bubble). Or you could go with fish-in cycle. I have no faith in anything from a bottle. Maybe it does add "beneficial" bacteria, but nothing ina bottle is gonna actually age your tank. Only time. I suggest doing a fishless cycle with ammonia. Takes about 4 weeks or so.


It's not my first one but I have hob filters so not sure how I would go about getting the media, I am still rather new to fish keeping tho, about 5 weeks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

NewFishFiend said:


> Is this your first tank? If not you can get some media from your other established tanks. If that is not an option than you could either fishless cycle (my recommendation) with pure ammonia from the hardware store (shake it, it should NOT bubble). Or you could go with fish-in cycle. I have no faith in anything from a bottle. Maybe it does add "beneficial" bacteria, but nothing ina bottle is gonna actually age your tank. Only time. I suggest doing a fishless cycle with ammonia. Takes about 4 weeks or so.


And also would the ammonia hurt the plants in the higher range
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Bigdawg355 said:


> Ok so I'm setting up a 10 gallon planted tank with sand substrate for my Cory's and golden dojo loaches. I got a couple questions, 1) what's the best way to cycle this set up, 2) with or without the plants and 3) does bio zyme actually do anything or would it be a waist of money?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Depending on the plants and numbers of fish, you may be able to skip the cycle setup. Otherwise, if you are going to specifically cycle it, then I would suggest to do it without the plants.

Biozyme, if it's like others, requires you to keep adding more so it is actually a temporary ammonia oxidizing bacteria source to handle the ammonia created while cycling with fish in. The permanent cycle will take longer to get going using a temporary product. 

Best is to go fishless with either the pure ammonia method or controlled fishfood additions... either way, keep the ammonia levels close to 1ppm either through addition of ammonia to that level or water changes to reduce it to that level with the food method.

Don't mess with using other media as all you do is mess with the other tank's cycle. You definitely don't need it to start anything. I did a cycle in a jar with water and fish food only... worked like a charm... full cycle in 7 days.

If you decide to add the plants and keep the ammonia near 1ppm, I doubt it will harm them at all.

Jeff.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> Depending on the plants and numbers of fish, you may be able to skip the cycle setup. Otherwise, if you are going to specifically cycle it, then I would suggest to do it without the plants.
> 
> Biozyme, if it's like others, requires you to keep adding more so it is actually a temporary ammonia oxidizing bacteria source to handle the ammonia created while cycling with fish in. The permanent cycle will take longer to get going using a temporary product.
> 
> ...


The bio zyme is one you add a little everyday the lady at pets barn said that's what they use in store. As far as plants go all I have is a few trimmings from my 55 gallon tank so maybe I can just put them back in that tank til the ten is cycled. And as for as using straight ammonia to cycle does it take a lot of ammonia to get the levels up? Oh the plants I have as of now are Camboda and moneywort but think wanna put some micro swords as well
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Bigdawg355 said:


> The bio zyme is one you add a little everyday the lady at pets barn said that's what they use in store. As far as plants go all I have is a few trimmings from my 55 gallon tank so maybe I can just put them back in that tank til the ten is cycled. And as for as using straight ammonia to cycle does it take a lot of ammonia to get the levels up? Oh the plants I have as of now are Camboda and moneywort but think wanna put some micro swords as well
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you were going to add fish right away, the biozyme might work for you. If you have a mass of moneywort and cabomba that will actually do the same thing. The store will use that stuff in a new fish tank as they bring in stock as they need the extra boost to their cycle do to heavy fishloads. Their tanks must have a hard time coping with the varying loads otherwise.

If you are flexible in when you add fish you have options here. Toss in more plants than you want for now, add one species of fish, the smaller load of the two. Let stand for a few weeks, monitor the water. If ammonia creeps up add more plants, some biozyme or just change some water and use Prime. Let the plants grow and add the second batch of fish after everything has settled down, it may not do anything anyway as long as you have enough plants. Continue to monitor the water and treat as needed if needed.

The cycle will still develop in the background so you can trim out plants later if they get too out of hand.

If you need to drop in all fish at once, completely cycle with ammonia empty, then toss in plants and fish.

It won't take a lot of ammonia for a ten, a couple of ml likely but if you go too little, add more, if you go too much, change the water. You'll figure out how much you need pretty quick. Just keep it around 1ppm right through until you see the nitrites drop to zero and the nitrates start appearing.

Jeff.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> If you were going to add fish right away, the biozyme might work for you. If you have a mass of moneywort and cabomba that will actually do the same thing. The store will use that stuff in a new fish tank as they bring in stock as they need the extra boost to their cycle do to heavy fishloads. Their tanks must have a hard time coping with the varying loads otherwise.
> 
> If you are flexible in when you add fish you have options here. Toss in more plants than you want for now, add one species of fish, the smaller load of the two. Let stand for a few weeks, monitor the water. If ammonia creeps up add more plants, some biozyme or just change some water and use Prime. Let the plants grow and add the second batch of fish after everything has settled down, it may not do anything anyway as long as you have enough plants. Continue to monitor the water and treat as needed if needed.
> 
> ...


I'm in no real hurry to put fish in the Cory's are in my 55 right now. But the platys and Molly's are destroying my moneywort and up rooting the camboda they seem to leave the amazon sword alone. So I can let it cycle just wanted to save the plants before they destroy everything
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> If you were going to add fish right away, the biozyme might work for you. If you have a mass of moneywort and cabomba that will actually do the same thing. The store will use that stuff in a new fish tank as they bring in stock as they need the extra boost to their cycle do to heavy fishloads. Their tanks must have a hard time coping with the varying loads otherwise.
> 
> If you are flexible in when you add fish you have options here. Toss in more plants than you want for now, add one species of fish, the smaller load of the two. Let stand for a few weeks, monitor the water. If ammonia creeps up add more plants, some biozyme or just change some water and use Prime. Let the plants grow and add the second batch of fish after everything has settled down, it may not do anything anyway as long as you have enough plants. Continue to monitor the water and treat as needed if needed.
> 
> ...


I checked my water parameters at lunch just for fun. My ammonia was 0 my nitrates were between 60 and 80 and nitrites were 0. Only had a few minutes so I just used a test strip, I do have a master kit but takes to long for my lunch break. Is this odd having nitrates already ? Tank hasn't been going but like 40 hrs? Or is it the bio zyme I'm seeing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Bigdawg355 said:


> I checked my water parameters at lunch just for fun. My ammonia was 0 my nitrates were between 60 and 80 and nitrites were 0. Only had a few minutes so I just used a test strip, I do have a master kit but takes to long for my lunch break. Is this odd having nitrates already ? Tank hasn't been going but like 40 hrs? Or is it the bio zyme I'm seeing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't know how you would be seeing that sort of level in that short a time. I suspect the test strip may be off. Just wait and do the liquid and see what it says.

Jeff.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

JDM said:


> Don't mess with using other media as all you do is mess with the other tank's cycle. You definitely don't need it to start anything. I did a cycle in a jar with water and fish food only... worked like a charm... full cycle in 7 days.


I agree, but only because your other tank is still new. If the tank were established then you could transfer media from one filter to the other filter without messing with the donor tank's cycle.

You're not suggesting that they can establish a natural cycle in 7 days are you?


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> Don't know how you would be seeing that sort of level in that short a time. I suspect the test strip may be off. Just wait and do the liquid and see what it says.
> 
> Jeff.


Ya I'm gonna do the liquid when I get home. I am using a filter that was previously used but its been a long time since its been used. Is there anyway the BB could still be alive I figured since it dried out it all died
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

jaysee said:


> I agree, but only because your other tank is still new. If the tank were established then you could transfer media from one filter to the other filter without messing with the donor tank's cycle.
> 
> You're not suggesting that they can establish a natural cycle in 7 days are you?


I definitely don't wanna mess up the cycle on the other tank it's still pretty new so probably a bad idea huh?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> Don't know how you would be seeing that sort of level in that short a time. I suspect the test strip may be off. Just wait and do the liquid and see what it says.
> 
> Jeff.


Ok so just tested with API master kit it says ammo 0.25 nitrite is 0 and nitrate is I'd say 2.5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Bigdawg355 said:


> Ok so just tested with API master kit it says ammo 0.25 nitrite is 0 and nitrate is I'd say 2.5
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's more like it. Shows how far off strips can be, for those naysayers who say there is no proof that the strips can be inaccurate...



jaysee said:


> I agree, but only because your other tank is still new. If the tank were established then you could transfer media from one filter to the other filter without messing with the donor tank's cycle.
> 
> You're not suggesting that they can establish a natural cycle in 7 days are you?


Slightly out of context alert!



JDM said:


> Don't mess with using other media as all you do is mess with the other tank's cycle. You definitely don't need it to start anything. I did a cycle in a jar with water and fish food only... worked like a charm... full cycle in 7 days.


I'm stating that I have cycled a "tank" with only water, some ammonia source and a container, nothing else is needed to start or establish a cycle and that I managed to establish a full cycle in 7 days... the omission was that it was in a jar that is in the 0.13 gallon range... I am curious to see if I can duplicate it on a larger scale but I have yet to suggest that this timeline can be duplicated in an aquarium.

Jeff.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Just checking


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Just checking


Yes... but now you have me curious enough to try it. Not specifically in an aquarium but in a large container perhaps with a sand bottom. I expect it will take a few more days but I don't think that it will take as long as seems typical... we'll see if I get around to it.

Jeff.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> Yes... but now you have me curious enough to try it. Not specifically in an aquarium but in a large container perhaps with a sand bottom. I expect it will take a few more days but I don't think that it will take as long as seems typical... we'll see if I get around to it.
> 
> Jeff.


Ok guys now I really need some help. Is mold on the substrate a good thing? It can't possibly be good right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Bigdawg355 said:


> Ok guys now I really need some help. Is mold on the substrate a good thing? It can't possibly be good right?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pictures? Maybe its algae?

Jeff.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> Pictures? Maybe its algae?
> 
> Jeff.


I can't figure out how to put pictures up lol. But white algae?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Bigdawg355 said:


> I can't figure out how to put pictures up lol. But white algae?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you can shoot with your phone, go to the full version and "go advanced". Select "manage attachments" then "browse" and either it will prompt you to choose existing or take photo. Then "upload" and viola presto magica, pictures will appear.

Perhaps it's a fungus, if the phone upload doesn't work, maybe look up some images online and see if you can find anything that looks similar.

I had a white/grey fungus start on a piece of driftwood once. It looked sort of white but wasn't solid, sort of opaque and a little translucent. That was when I added my snails and they made short work of it and I've not seen it since. Even if it is mold (which I'm not certain would happen in the aquarium underwater), snails would probably have a feast on it... once the cycle is set up anyway.

Jeff.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

It's not a good pic but let's see if it even works


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> If you can shoot with your phone, go to the full version and "go advanced". Select "manage attachments" then "browse" and either it will prompt you to choose existing or take photo. Then "upload" and viola presto magica, pictures will appear.
> 
> Perhaps it's a fungus, if the phone upload doesn't work, maybe look up some images online and see if you can find anything that looks similar.
> 
> ...


Ok finally figured out how to get picture to post
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, seeing as there is nothing else in the tank, you could just scrape it off and suck it out with the vac. The pic isn't that clear exactly what it might be. Some random growing thing. 

Jeff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> Well, seeing as there is nothing else in the tank, you could just scrape it off and suck it out with the vac. The pic isn't that clear exactly what it might be. Some random growing thing.
> 
> Jeff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I had to zoom in to see it but that was the best pic I got. Wasn't sure if it was helping or hurting the cycling process.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Doesn't make any difference. Just give it a real thorough cleaning when it is done 

Jeff
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> Doesn't make any difference. Just give it a real thorough cleaning when it is done
> 
> Jeff
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ya I had planned on that anyway
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> Doesn't make any difference. Just give it a real thorough cleaning when it is done
> 
> Jeff
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How big should the wc be on the 10? Or should I only do one when ammonia is too high?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Only when ammonia is too high.... Ideally keeping it no higher than 1ppm.... others will suggest 4ppm and, although it won't hurt anything as there is nothing in the tank, it is not necessary and will slow the cycle down somewhat. I used 2/3 changes in my small experiment at one point as it was climbing very fast.

Jeff


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> Only when ammonia is too high.... Ideally keeping it no higher than 1ppm.... others will suggest 4ppm and, although it won't hurt anything as there is nothing in the tank, it is not necessary and will slow the cycle down somewhat. I used 2/3 changes in my small experiment at one point as it was climbing very fast.
> 
> Jeff


Ok cool thanks today was that tanks day to do wc but I wasn't sure if I should or not
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds like a bacterial bloom more than likely.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

NewFishFiend said:


> Sounds like a bacterial bloom more than likely.


But it was the second or third day
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

This happened to me to! Does it smell bad? I think what happened for me was the sand was growing something.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Na no smell but ya was thinking it was something from the sand
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok so for the last 3 days my ammonia has been dropping to zero in a 24 hr period so today I tested nitrAtes and nitrItes results were Ammo 0
NitrItes 0
NitrAtes 5.0 
Is this tank somehow already cycled? It's only been 12 or 13 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spreadtoothinly (Jul 5, 2013)

It would seem to be... Were you using pure ammonia? It does seem to have takes an awfully short time...


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ya I was using pure ammonia, the only thing I can think is the filter is used. But it had been months since it was used.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

That's not unexpected. Keeping the ammonia at or below 1ppm will speed up the process considerably. I've set up a cycle in 7 days but don't expect that would be typical for the average tank.

If the filter was left full of water it could speed it up but if it had dried out chances are it didn't. 

Jeff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ya it was dry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Bigdawg355 said:


> Ok so for the last 3 days my ammonia has been dropping to zero in a 24 hr period so today I tested nitrAtes and nitrItes results were Ammo 0
> NitrItes 0
> NitrAtes 5.0
> Is this tank somehow already cycled? It's only been 12 or 13 days.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just reread your previous post.

12-13 days and it has been dropping to zero for 3 days. That makes it 9-10 days to cycle.

I was going to do a larger tank test to see how long it would take but you just saved me the trouble. Did ammonia ever go over 1ppm?

Jeff.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> I just reread your previous post.
> 
> 12-13 days and it has been dropping to zero for 3 days. That makes it 9-10 days to cycle.
> 
> ...


Not on its own I over dosed it when I first started. But nothing a quik wc didn't cure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

So, clean out that gooey mess then get some plants and fish in there and work on those camera shots... we all really like pictures.:-D

Jeff.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

JDM said:


> So, clean out that gooey mess then get some plants and fish in there and work on those camera shots... we all really like pictures.:-D
> 
> Jeff.


Lol not sure what I wanna put in it was thinking about doing small shoal of barbs or something
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

10 gallons is pretty restrictive on what fish will fit, swimming room is the main factor here more so than water capacity. Smaller less active fish. There are some small rasbora (mosquito come to mind), I don't know what tetras might be ok. Some oto catfish maybe, dwarf corys. I can't think of any barbs small enough off hand, I have Cherry Barbs and they are too large.

Shrimp and snails always work in smaller tanks. 

Jeff.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ya true I'm gonna have to go see what I can get my hands on all I have here are petco and petsmart
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

